

Amazon Has a Ceiling of 896,966 Public IP Addresses Reserved for EC2 - feydr
http://alestic.com/2011/08/ec2-max-instances

======
dillon
Well let's think about who actually needs IPs? Hosting services do need as
many IPs as they have customers and Amazon EC2 is an extremely popular,
awesome service. Who doesn't need IPs? I'm sure Apple, and Microsoft own IP
addresses that just sit, as well as other older companies that bought block
IPs because they were dirt cheap, such as what used to be Sun.

